# SD Waterfowl Guide Service



## Horker23

Thanks to SD Waterfowlers guide service for hunting 2 roosts in 3 days. Way to go! Just remeber what goes around comes around! I am so sick of this crap its not even funny. surprise our birds are gone!!


----------



## EllendaleND

Wow way to go. Even I dont hunt roosts.


----------



## Horker23

Honestly its a huge lack of respect for everyone eles hunting the birds that came off of it. Best part is that they knew we were hunting them and they just slipped right in there after dark and set. Pretty bad deal that a guide service with all that gear would do something like that. But I guess if that's the only way they can kill birds that sucks for them!


----------



## snows4me

Just want to clear things up a little. I hunted with SD Waterfowlers over the weekend. We scouted and found the roost and the feeder fields. We never disturbed the roost at all. With the landowner's permission we set up the spread before daylight. No sneaking involved. The fields that we hunted were both about a mile from the roost. The geese obviously aren't going to travel far to feed in 85 degree weather. Where were you hunting them? There wasn't a whole lot of roosts to be found there so I guess everyone in that area was hunting the same birds right? Thanks SD Waterfowlers for the best hunt I've been on yet. I'll be back next year for sure.


----------



## EllendaleND

snows4me said:


> Just want to clear things up a little. I hunted with SD Waterfowlers over the weekend. We scouted and found the roost and the feeder fields. We never disturbed the roost at all. With the landowner's permission we set up the spread before daylight. No sneaking involved. The fields that we hunted were both about a mile from the roost. The geese obviously aren't going to travel far to feed in 85 degree weather. Where were you hunting them? There wasn't a whole lot of roosts to be found there so I guess everyone in that area was hunting the same birds right? Thanks SD Waterfowlers for the best hunt I've been on yet. I'll be back next year for sure.


Wow, Hunt by yourself.


----------



## snows4me

My guess would be that if that roost got broken up it would be because of the guys laying in the ditch 100 yards away from them. Maybe that's just me.


----------



## mntwinsfan

I would guess many outfitters would be smart enough not to hunt "roosts". From the pics, it looks like they did things the right way. Out of everyone, these people make their living from hunting birds. Why would they hunt roosts and get them to leave. Think about it for a sec...


----------



## clsposse

snows4me said:


> Just want to clear things up a little. I hunted with SD Waterfowlers over the weekend. We scouted and found the roost and the feeder fields. We never disturbed the roost at all. With the landowner's permission we set up the spread before daylight. No sneaking involved. The fields that we hunted were both about a mile from the roost. The geese obviously aren't going to travel far to feed in 85 degree weather. Where were you hunting them? There wasn't a whole lot of roosts to be found there so I guess everyone in that area was hunting the same birds right? Thanks SD Waterfowlers for the best hunt I've been on yet. I'll be back next year for sure.


Wow.....nice shoot !! From the looks of the pics sure doesnt look like a roost was involved


----------



## Horker23

Snows you must of heard us shooting all weekend? Im sure you were in the spread in the cornfeild 3 miles south of us. But did you happen to see there other spread on the roost on that pasture pond with cattails around it by the oil? Or When they watched us all evening shoot birds and then sneak in as close to the water/roost as possible and set. Wonder why come morning we only saw a handful of birds?


----------



## Horker23

So thats what you look for when your scouting. other guys hunting them and then just slide right in? Like i said what goes around comes around, we hunt the same area alot and this is the first time ive seen you guys do this, but trust me it will not be forgotten. Great way to burn those birds out of the area


----------



## jacobheumphreus

its amazing how funny/bitter people are about a group of guys hunting an area that put the time and work into finding birds, watching birds and hunting birds, my father and i hunted with sd waterfowl last wed/thurs and killed right under 90 birds in those two days. first of all tell me if how we were able to hunt a second day if we busted a roost on the first anybody that has hunted these birds is smart enough to know THEY AINT COMEN BACK if you bust a roost second of all based the pictures i have and above... where is the roost at and why would you set a spred right next to the pond. woudldent that kick the birds off before daylight?? and no birds would even be killed 
sd waterfowl runs a lagit opperation, chuck does homework on these birds everyday. either watching them on a feed or making sure they DONT get busted off roosts 
i for sure will be back next year... its a no brainer show up hunt and have a grate time.
im pretty sure, just so everybody knows the person that started this post is a uneducated hunter that hunted the same field for three days not adjusting his spred while running nothing but silo socks... my question to you is.. when was the last time the birds actually fed in the field you chose to hunt?? why did you not hunt the feed fields that were all around this "roost" like chuck chose to do. maybe insted of layen on yer back all day, GO scout birds and get permission then have something to cry about...i guess i could go on and on but, you pretty much just need to man up and hunt


----------



## snows4me

Well put Jacob. Every night the area was scouted for feeder fields. The whole time I was out there I never hunted the same field two days in a row. Why????? The birds move. And if you want to kill them you have to do the same thing. Laying in the same field for days is just plain absurd. Hunting migrators and doing this is one thing but hunting birds that are not migrating? Come on guys. If you're outfitter (maybe you work for him?) does this he is a terrible guide and should not be charging anyone. I'm pretty sure I know which outfitter it was but I won't throw out names on here. Just a little common courtesy. I'm not into trash talking anybody. Bottom line is when choosing an outfitter, do your homework. If they're not willing to get up and find the birds,and/or move you to someplace that will produce birds, FIND SOMEONE ELSE. If you are the owner or employee of this operation, I personally would feel terrible for taking people's money and putting no effort into scouting or moving. Hunting over Silos? I thought the whole point of these things was for easy setup and teardown? Anyways, I'm on a rant here. Sorry guys. LOL


----------



## DUCKWHISPERER

Not Cool at all...flock blockers or ditch diggers thats not cool. we had somewhat of a similiar deal...shot 24 Friday night..had some locals see our roost..we were not far from it being that is was freaking so hot, but nonetheless at last light THEY shot in to about 20k of birds not killing a one...luckily they settled back in to the same waterin hole...Then at first light 3 d-bags sittn on the line fence pass shooting our birds headn to our spread & shootn at a hundred plus yards. Then to boot had the balls to come over the next morning and ask how we did AND SET UP IN THE ADJACENT FIELD TOO... SOME PEOPLE JUST DON'T HAVE A CLUE. People always complain about NR's hunting water or jumping roost, when they are the ones guilty-in this circumstance. Needless to say it was pretty hard to bite my tongue & be cordial to this guy...oh well, I think he got the picture when I said ohhhhh... your the line fence guy...no way you shot 30 last night. IMPOSSIBLE WE COULD SEE YOU PLAIN AS DAY. :******:


----------



## Horker23

Well since i run fullbodys, you must have the wrong spread. We were north of you guys every day before. We changed feilds every day besides the last because we knew you guys would bust them off the roost. They fed in a feild right next to us anyhow that we had permission for that night, and was whatched by the scout all night. Probably why they set on the roost. Saying that i dont know anything about snows is funny, your the one who's going with and outfitter and were the ones with the money and time invested in this. Hw many days have you hunted this spring? How many Birds have you harvested on your own? All im saying is what i saw, should of took some pics of there set ups but was to busy trying to stay one step ahead of the roost getting busted. Chuck might be a great guy, but knowing what the birds were doing didnt require setting up on the roost or 100 yards from it! Pasture Pond Friday and Corn feild with a pond in it Sunday morning both ROOSTS. Im not talking about the spread out it the corn 1 mile south of the oil


----------



## Horker23

Wonder how Sunday, Monday, Today went for them!


----------



## snowpatrol33

Jealousy is a terrible thing Horker... I also hunted with SD waterfowlers last weekend and had a great hunt! I see you were wondering how they did on Sun. and i can tell you we shot 83 birds. The day before we shot over 100. If your whole hunt was revolving around the 200 hundred birds roosting on that pasture pond I feel sorry for you. Chuck has been hunting the fields around that house for close to 10 yrs. If you're tired of competing with a dedicated, knowledgable outfitter that has a lot of landowner connections maybe its time to move your spread to a different area or book a hunt with him. SD Waterfowlers (Charles Hamre) 605-530-1331


----------



## jd mn/nd

The only thing I have to say about any of this is that if your so ****** off at someone that you come online to chew thier butt off, why dont you just grow a set and call them up personally and take it up with them and leave the rest of us out of the drama!!! I mean seriously anyone who has hunted more than one day has gotten screwed by someone else either a guide or less than ethical hunter or what have you that created that situation. If you got a problem with someone or a business take it up with them personally and until your man enough to do it leave it off the web!!!!!


----------



## ATA BOY

All I can say is I sure am glad they have a cap on OS for the real season in the fall, no wonder I don't play the game in the spring. :eyeroll:


----------



## Horker23

There was way more then 200 birds! So you are saying than you hunted a roost? i.e. the pasture pond? What makes it his area? Im done talking about it. You can glorify him as much as you want, but im just calling it what it is. And talking about not having balls, hes the one who slipped past us in the dark to set a roost


----------



## snows4me

This is getting old. It's like a car crash though, I have to keep looking. Horker, are you a guide or what? You say that you guys hunt the same area quite often so I'm assuming you are. If this is the case atleast you could do is put the guide service name on here. This whole post started by you trying to bash SD Waterfowlers. It doesn't seem to be working. Like I said before, I have a feeling I know which one it is but I won't put it on here. But if you're gonna go after someone and their business, atleast have the stones to own up to it.


----------



## snowsforlife

Longest time i saw birds use a roost before moving was 2.5 days. Get them while they are around in 80 degree weather. Maybe hunt more remote areas or quit hunting.


----------



## T-Love

I too hunted with Charles Sunday and Monday....neither day was anywhere within a mile of a roost. I know the Saturday before was 100+ bird day for them. Sunday like someone said before was 83, and should have been well over that if it weren't for the wind. We put down 15 on Monday with bright Orange excavator 150 yards from us clearing out a hedge row. Should have been another 50+ bird morning as well.

Sounds like someone needs to man up and confront him personally rather than crying about it on the interwebs.


----------



## Trapperjack

This thread alone has at brought at least 4 new members to Nodak!!!! 
What are the odds that all the clients that hunted with SD waterfowlers the last few days were able to find this thread, join, an post?


----------



## 9manfan

Trapperjack said:


> This thread alone has at brought at least 4 new members to Nodak!!!!
> What are the odds that all the clients that hunted with SD waterfowlers the last few days were able to find this thread, join, an post?


Kinda thought the same thing.......


----------



## J.D.

Trapperjack said:


> This thread alone has at brought at least 4 new members to Nodak!!!!
> What are the odds that all the clients that hunted with SD waterfowlers the last few days were able to find this thread, join, an post?


Ding, Ding, Ding!


----------



## T-Love

Word of mouth, it travels fast.


----------



## jd mn/nd

Say what you want it is still very poor taste to come online and hammer on anyone when you personally have not confronted them first. This was and still is a matter that the orginal poster should have handled it first with the person he had a problem with or believed he had a problem with. It should have never made it on the web period!! Grow up people act like adults and not a bunch of high school girls with all the drama!!!


----------



## PA Snow Hunter

Dang, that is a very odd coincidence, considering the clients were from totally different parties and had nothing in common except the outfitter. I'm not taking sides here, nobody but the outftter and the complainer know what the real truth is; yes that means you clients, you dont know every aspect. Kinda seems like just a ****** off guy blowing off steam on here, but is hard to say. It's damn entertaining though, haha.


----------



## brobones

Shouldn't all of you guys that are in ND right now be out shooting snows??? And then posting up pictuers and stories too.....
Not haggling :roll: on the forums?
:beer:


----------



## snowpatrol33

I think this thread shows that SD Waterfowlers has built up a loyal group of clients. That comes from hunting with them and seeing the extreme amount of work that Chuck, the scouts, and guides, put into trying to make their hunts successful. I dont see how setting up a spread in the dark is decietful. Its supposed to be for the geese. Anybody else here wait for it to get light out to set your spread. And although this thread was started with intentions of bashing SD Waterfowlers it actually lead to more hunts being booked with them...


----------



## J.D.

snowpatrol33 said:


> I think this thread shows that SD Waterfowlers has built up a loyal group of clients. That comes from hunting with them and seeing the extreme amount of work that Chuck, the scouts, and guides, put into trying to make their hunts successful. I dont see how setting up a spread in the dark is decietful. Its supposed to be for the geese. Anybody else here wait for it to get light out to set your spread. And although this thread was started with intentions of bashing SD Waterfowlers it actually lead to more hunts being booked with them...


Suuuuuurrrrrreeee........so now, as a client, you are claiming to know that they are booking hunters because of a discussion on a hunting forum. You sure you aren't actually the owner? Its alright - just admit it......:rollin:


----------



## snowpatrol33

Sorry to burst your bubble J.D. but im not the owner. Just a client who over the years has become friends with Charles and other guys I've hunted with. Just about everyone whos hunted with them would be on here defending them if they were aware of this thread. Thats probably why nearly 100 percent of their clients are repeat customers. Im sure you would do the same for someone you respected


----------



## 870 XPRS




----------



## culvers21

I have guided for sd waterfowlers and know for a fact this statement about busting a roost is false. This guiding outfit is one of the best in the state. If you don't believe me try it out!


----------



## 9manfan

They sure are getting alot of advertising, maybe this whole thread was about getting attention for them... :beer: ...


----------



## PA Snow Hunter

Yes, thats it^^^ add to the conspiracy theory lol. Its just very hard to believe that all these client on their own found this thread and posted. Not saying who is right, but something smells here. And it aint snows dumped in the ditch :sniper:


----------



## bluegoose18

This thread makes me wanna uke: 
Grow up for crying out loud, move on forget about it. 
If the rich folk in America wanna pay someone to help them shoot the white devil/ then this situation will continue to happen. So except it and move on. Its Unfortunate that hunting is not recognized as a critical part of daily life. It's all about the money now days and when the rich folk pay there money they have become to expect a trophy at anyone expense mine and yours. So really do not be upset at the fact that you had a pressured man doing his job / be upset at the rich folk who pay to make this stuff happen!


----------



## KurtR

ha that is funny just rich folk use guides. What do you think when you see a boat ramp on oahe full of rangers and lunds are those just rich folk since they have a 50,000 dollar boat. Spent the first 22 years of life growing up in watertown and hunted alot of snow geese and ran into more problems with locals busitn roosts than any one else be it fall or spring. I am glad we dont have any waterfowl out west so no one comes here to hunt them.


----------



## bluegoose18

KurtR said:


> ha that is funny just rich folk use guides. What do you think when you see a boat ramp on oahe full of rangers and lunds are those just rich folk since they have a 50,000 dollar boat. Spent the first 22 years of life growing up in watertown and hunted alot of snow geese and ran into more problems with locals busitn roosts than any one else be it fall or spring. I am glad we dont have any waterfowl out west so no one comes here to hunt them.[/quot
> Yep them rich folk too and rich folk pay for guides


----------



## KurtR

Just think maybe some day when you graduate from high school go to college and get a good job you could be one of the the rich folk. Know alot of people who save all year and take thier vaction pheasant hunting with a guide and are far from what i would consider rich. People always like to blame money right away but dont see many turning it down because it is the root of all evil


----------



## bluegoose18

KurtR said:


> Just think maybe some day when you graduate from high school go to college and get a good job you could be one of the the rich folk. Know alot of people who save all year and take thier vaction pheasant hunting with a guide and are far from what i would consider rich. People always like to blame money right away but dont see many turning it down because it is the root of all evil


 :rollin: man im 38 yrs old been there and done that. :rollin: and yes them are rich folks that pay guides to hunt. and yes it is the root of all evil and yes again rich folk hire guides and guides will do what ever it takes to fill there rich folks bag limts.


----------



## KurtR

Delusional or jealous maybe a little of both


----------



## bluegoose18

KurtR said:


> Delusional or jealous maybe a little of both


yep if you say so :withstupid:

Guides are the biggest waste of money there is period and like I keep saying only rich folks pay for guides. :down:


----------



## mntwinsfan

Your argument is stupid. Many of these folks want to experience this for a few days a year. The amount of money it takes to build a spread and find birds is nothing compared to what it costs to hunt for a few days with a guide.


----------



## bluegoose18

this whole thread is stupid, it should have been locked days ago.


----------



## snowslayer52

:bop: hahahahahahaha :rollin:


----------



## KEN W

bluegoose18 said:


> this whole thread is stupid, it should have been locked days ago.


Then why do you keep posting replys????Just let it die then.


----------



## Trapperjack

Blue,

Do you ever go eat at a restaurant or is that just for the rich too? Your anology is borderline retarted. I like to deep sea fish on occasion, using a guide is the only way to enjoy this and I'm far from rich. Decoying snow geese requires a lot of equipment and for some that do not live near their migration a 2-3 day guided hunt is a more reasonable way to enjoy the bird than to do it on their own. Most snow goose guides do not break the bank for some good action. If it does, you need to shop around a little or find a better job!!


----------

